# Are allroads the same interior size as an A6 Avant??



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

We are considering a Allroad to suit our 3rd row needs. We did a test on our friends A6 Avant and it seemed pretty small back there. Let me know if there are any differences.
Michael


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

same


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (whitefish)*

Damn... I figured that was going to be the answer. I would look at a q7, but those things are high priced even used.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

a6/allroad can fit just as much "junk in the trunk" as a q7
luggage capacities: 
allroad: 73.2 cuft with rear seats folded, 36.4cuft with seats up
2008 q7: 73.5cuft with 2nd and 3rd row seats folded, 42cuft with only 3rd row folded.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

Test drove a Q7 today with my 12 year old daughter n the third row and it was a perfect fit, we grow our kids small







Now I will start looking for a used q7. Thanks for the help


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael T Borelli)*

I know a guy with both, don't tell anyone but he really likes the Q. His is a 4.2.
I drove the Q at the Streets of Tomorrow unvailing. My impressions were all good. I was surprised how well it did handle.
Not for me though. I've already had a big SUV.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (eurocars)*

I wish I could buy new...but it would kill me to only have one car.


----------

